# Do You Have A Good Memory Or Do You Make Lists



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 17, 2015)

Rummaging through my purse I found two paper lists, one a shopping list from 3 weeks ago and the other was a Christmas card list 

Further rummaging found a list of things to do of which I have yet to get to.

Who makes lists and who sticks to the list?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

I love lists.....
shopping lists of stuff I need to replace but no hurry for..
to do lists....one of big jobs, and one of smaller jobs, often weather related...
sometimes a third list...of jobs/stuff to be done within a certain time, like e-mails, phone calls etc.
basically I just love lists!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't love lists, but my memory is shot so unless I do I would be wandering around like a lost soul trying to remember what I'm supposed to do..

My important jobs like Dr's and dentist appts' go on the chalkboard in the kitchen, and others on paper...

Funnily enough tho' I rarely take a list to the supermarket


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a serious list maker. My memory sucks.

I use Google calendar and reminders pop up on my phone 3 days at a time.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, always make shopping lists [though sometimes stray from them] in the supermarket. Also make to-do lists, and have a desk diary that appointments/outings etc go in too. Also have a birthday book for remembering to send a lot of people their birthday cards.It's the only way!


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 17, 2015)

I write a column for our local paper and here was Decembers story, says it all for me about lists.......

"He’s making a list and checking it twice, going to find out YOUR naughty I'm nice….” You remember the song by that singing cowboy.  If you caught the way Isung it you noticed it said _your naughty I'm nice_, that is the way my brother always used to sing that tune this time of year.  Maybe that is why I have a scarred physic.   Most likely it was the truth I was mostly naughty and he was very nice.  Tis’ the season for making lists, where do we find you, on that naughty list or on the nice list?     We make lists of what we need to get each other or we make a list of what we want. Years ago stores had catalogs and with a crayon we could mark what we needed.  Believe it or not, Barbie still heads up the list of most wanted toys this Christmas.   This year there is a new Barbie that you can curl her hair.  Future hairstylists can use real water and curling irons on her without harming the toy.  We had several dolls around when our girls were young with odd looking hair, they wanted to be hairstylists but the toys would not corporate.    One of our daughter’s does hair and her five year old thinks she does as well.  If you sit down at her house she will run a brush through your hair and pat it down with the other hand.   She will apply aluminum foil a strips as well, doesn't do much for my looks but it helps keep the voices in check.   She said one day. “I need a doll with real long hair.” When asked why she said, “so I can cut it.”  She has a six year old cousin and the mothers both agree, one of these days she is going to cut her cousins hair forreal.  Miss or should I say Ms Barbie has aged well being she is over fifty, but hey she started out plastic.  This Christmas Mattel has also a holiday Barbie with flowing red gown and holiday details, leaving Ken and GI Joe to fight over who can afford escort her to the ball.

How About things to do list?  I am a listmaker and hanging on the fridge each week or day you can find a list that needs accomplishing.   For some reason this time of year “bring in wood” goes to the top of each list.  The wife will say you need to do this or that, I will say add it to the list. Many times I will do something and then add it to the list just so I can cross it off.  Researchers say we shouldn't make list, we would be better off remembering the things we need to get ordo.   They say it helps our brain if wetry to remember instead of writing it down. That is an invitation to sit in the chair and do nothing, in mybook.   Sometimes it is fun to find anold list with several things not crossed off and say, “Oh, I better get thesedone.”  How many  times have you found yourself in a store andstood there scratching your head and said, “I should have made a list, I justknow there was something else I needed.” 

                Onthe shopping front, last week was Black Friday, in the past I have had storiesabout long lines, traffic snarls, and total chaos.   This year the wife and I meet our oldestdaughter at around 7:30 and headed for our Target of opportunity.   Several years ago this store had lines at thistime of the morning around the store and back again.  This year, no lines, it was almost like anormal shopping day, what is a normal shopping day?  The shelves were mostly filled no big emptyareas like in the past.  Had the people who came out the night before gotten what they needed and the poor worker had to refill them?   We filled our cart paidour bill and moved on with no trouble.   The next stop for the girls was, I ‘m not sure this is the point of the morning we split up.  My quest was air,one of the car tires was low and I was not in the mood to change a tire on theside of the road.  The big box tire storehelped me out there and as I thanked him he said, “Air, the only thing leftthat is free and not taxed.”

                I was off next to the bookstore, where I get good ideas for, oh, me for Christmas.  Only most of the ideas are in my hand and only need to be placed under the tree with from Santa’s name attached.   I found several and carried  them around, then where it was time to checkout I put them back on the shelf and the next day ordered them online for halfthe money.  Hey who am I to argue withCyber Monday, even if it was Saturday. 

                At ten thirty we meet up with our other shopping adult children and to have breakfast.  This year we decided tochoose a place a little out of town because last year after waiting in line forforty five minutes it took another forty to get our food.  Plans were made plans were laid and at ten Ihappened to go by the normal place we meet and there was no line and lots ofparking.  I got on the phone and we all meet at the first place.  Good service and no line and a good time visiting with family, day two.  Oh the bill yea dad gets that, but hey there were only twelve of us. 

                On the radio they said that fifty percent of gifts would be bought online this year, are brick and mortar stores on the way out?  Will they go the way of the phone booth?   Let’s hope not, after breakfast we splitback up and head our own ways again.  Myself I headed for the local comic shop where once again I was first inline and the only one in line.  I got there ten minutes before they opened. 

Black Friday report for this year, no pushing, no shoving, no standing in line, no crowds no traffic no fun.               Not true, another nice day with family. 

                Now I can cross of “write this week’s column” off my list.   While adding it to next week’s list, rightunder bring in wood.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 17, 2015)

List...list...and more list

My list, my mother's list, my calender list, my to do list...etc...etc.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Memory: Bad

Lists: Good


----------



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

I experienced a significant memory decline in my 60's but it hasn't gotten noticeably worse in the decade of my 70's. Sometimes first thing in the morning I'm a memory basket case, but then later in the day I'm my more usual self. I do rely on lists a lot.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not sure that making lists has a lot to do with memory loss as such; I use them for getting my thoughts in order....well that's my excuse!
i never make a supermarket shopping list.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

I find that while in conversation, I will forget a name or place and have to ask the wife about it. It can ruin a good conversation at times. Some days are better than others. Go figure.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

I make a grocery list most of the time but that's about it.

There is a website showing found grocery lists. I swear there's a website for anything!

http://www.grocerylists.org/top10/


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 17, 2015)

Radish Rose, that list thing is hilarious, especially the #2012 one. Looks like part shopping list, part recipe, part dr. appointment and I love the little pig drawing on there with eat me beside it. Love it.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 17, 2015)

I make grocery lists then try to arrange by location of supermarket isles otherwise I could be walking around in circles and back again and again when I'm there.  Don't do to-do lists though.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2015)

I make and use lists all the time. I do the same thing with grocery lists, which tend to be random, but when I'm ready to leave for the store, I number the items in order, according to the way I remember the aisles. Saves a lot of walking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

I make a list when I go grocery shopping, because many times I'll forget a key item that I needed.  We have a list of things we need to pack when we go camping too, very helpful.  Other than that, no lists.


----------



## LadyElaine (Jan 17, 2015)

We live in the country so lists saves us from making unnecessary trips to town. We just have to remember to bring the list with us


----------



## Rocky (Jan 17, 2015)

LadyElaine said:


> We live in the country so lists saves us from making unnecessary trips to town. We just have to remember to bring the list with us



I don't live in the country, but I still have to make the occasional unnecessary trip to the grocery ... and that's because I *do* forget to bring the list!


----------



## Raven (Jan 17, 2015)

A grocery list is a help for me so I don't come home without an item I forgot the week before.  
If I plan to make a new recipe I write on my list everything I will need.

Doctor, dentist and other appointments are written on a calendar by the phone.

My memory is not as good as it was when I was in my forties but then I have a lot more to remember
after so many years.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 17, 2015)

Making a list is on my list of things to do


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

I have had three TIA's (mini strokes) and lost some memory as a result, but piss me off or make me appreciative and I'll remember you forever.  I do make and use lists.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 17, 2015)

Memory is descent, but do *LOVE* Post-It-Notes!! We also make a grocery list. If we forget to put something on the grocery list, it doesn't get bought and that isn't good. Will also make a list of places we need to go on a Saturday and why.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 17, 2015)

I generally do make notes or lists,  then proceed to forget to take them with me when I shop.  The only ones I do remember to take with me are the ones when I go to my doctor for renewal of my prescriptions.  Costs too much in fees to forget even one of them.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

I can be thinking of things that I need all day long but the moment I enter Walmart my mind goes totally blank, fortunately I have a list. Then driving home from Walmart my suddenly fertile mind thinks of three things I should have bought.


----------



## Susie (Jan 17, 2015)

Entire life evolves around lists, more lists (even notes about anything that seems important).
Life really has become one long "list"!

:holymoly:


----------



## Kitties (Jan 17, 2015)

I generally don't make lists for my weekly shopping which is usually done at Trader Joe's.

If I need to make a Walmart run or a stock up run to another store, I'll usually have a list.

Also at work, I keep track of my shift by keeping things written down, color coded and an "X" through when completed.

I don't trust my memory for much. Never have.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 17, 2015)

I usually make a grocery list, especially if I'm going to make the dreaded Wal-Mart trip.  Otherwise I don't really make lists.  I keep appointments on my kitchen calendar.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2015)

Me, I make list about my list and sometimes post them on my calendar.  I sometimes use my phone as a reminder as well, but, that's not been working out all that well for somethings lately, as I just tune the phone alarm sound out.  :turnaround:


----------



## John C (Jan 17, 2015)

I've made lists from childhood to my old age.  The only phone number I remember is my own and I have to look up passwords when I get on the computer.  Thank goodness I do remember my Social Security Number.  I show appointments on a calendar right next to my computer.  Besides numbers, I think my memory in general is OK but to be sure, I work a crossword and watch Jeopardy every day.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2015)

What were we talking about?

The four signs of getting old:
   1.  You start to forget things.
   2.  I can't remember what #2 was supposed to be.
   3.  You start to repeat yourself.
   4.  You start to repeat yourself.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2015)

John C said:


> I've made lists from childhood to my old age.  The only phone number I remember is my own and I have to look up passwords when I get on the computer.  Thank goodness I do remember my Social Security Number.  I show appointments on a calendar right next to my computer.  Besides numbers, I think my memory in general is OK but to be sure, I work a crossword and watch Jeopardy every day.



I can't remember numbers.  I mean, REALLY I can't remember numbers.   I know my own phone number.  I know my SS#.  That's about it.  I just gave up on it.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

The biggest lie I tell myself is... "I don't need to write that down, I'll remember it."


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> The biggest lie I tell myself is... "I don't need to write that down, I'll remember it."



^ This.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 18, 2015)

I make a list. Use to swear by them. Now it seems I forget the list.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a very good memory but I also use shopping lists.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 19, 2015)

I always make a list before shopping then later I forgot where that damn list is.
I now put it all on the memo section of my cell phone,trouble with that is I have to call my own phone to see where I left it.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 19, 2015)

Although I have a pretty good memory, I do make out grocery lists especially when I shop for both myself and my mother at the same time. This is especially important as she gets food stamps and I pay cash for mine.


----------



## John C (Jan 19, 2015)

I wished the same thing for my Beagle, Pikey.  His first question would be, "Why, in God's name, does it take you so long to get dressed when I'm ready for our daily walk?"


----------

